# Hatch compartment drainage mats



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I am looking for the rubber mats that allow drainage underneath to line my two rear dry hatches on my maverick, so that any water that may get into the hatch will drain better and so my stuff in that compartment doesn't slide around as much and block the drains in the compartments. I am ok with cutting it to fit my hatches so I don't need any specific sizes.

Something similar to what I am looking for(just haven't found many other alternatives)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B075RF9NJP/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A1Q8B978U7H6O6&psc=1


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

look for bar floor mats. They aren't cheap but they are nice rubberized so no slipping and they last a long time.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

something like this could be cut down. I don't like interlocking smaller because they tend to come separated. The mix of nitrile and natural is what I would use


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

I have had these in my hatch for four years now, its a great product that doesn't come apart.
https://www.amazon.com/Dri-Dek-1x1-Interlocking-Tiles-Flexible/dp/B01FSVS6MO


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

backbone said:


> I have had these in my hatch for four years now, its a great product that doesn't come apart.
> https://www.amazon.com/Dri-Dek-1x1-Interlocking-Tiles-Flexible/dp/B01FSVS6MO


Also a fan of dri dek! Lots of colors too.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

I have Dura Grid. I've had Dri Dek before. Dura Grid was enough cheaper that it swayed my decision, and I haven't seen any functional difference at all.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

dridek on my willy...inside and out...fyi dura grid was thinner when i looked at it


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks guys I had seen the dura grid and it looked like a hard plastic in the pictures, but if it has some flex and give to it then I will go with that or Dridek.

Thanks


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

I’ve got some of the DriDek in mine and like it. Keeps stuff up off the bottom just enough to stay out of the small amounts of water that get in the compartments. I actually like it in our walk-in shower.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

topnative2 said:


> dridek on my willy...inside and out


I think you can get a shot for that.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

FlyBy said:


> I think you can get a shot for that.


Walked right in didn't I


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Wide open.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

topnative2 said:


> Walked right in didn't I


ThTs funny right there


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

LMAO rt know...good for the soul!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

